# نذالة أستاذ في وضع أسئلة الإمتحانات



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

​ 



يلا في انتظار الاجابات ههههههههههه:new6::smil15:​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (15 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## tamav maria (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
بجد صوره تجنن ياروزي
دول كلهم شكل بعض
متهيالي كلهم صوره لشخص واحد
ميرسي ياقمره للموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا لك


 

حضرتك نورت الموضوع كله


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

netta قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بجد صوره تجنن ياروزي
> دول كلهم شكل بعض
> متهيالي كلهم صوره لشخص واحد
> ميرسي ياقمره للموضوع


 
ههههههههههه كلهم صح شكل واحد ههههههههه

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## الملكة العراقية (15 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه​

لا يا روزي احنا مستنيين اجاباتك مش انتي المشرفة بردو هههههههه


مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> لا يا روزي احنا مستنيين اجاباتك مش انتي المشرفة بردو هههههههه
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالالالالا بلاش احراج هههههههههههههههه

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههه
انظر الكتاب صـ مليون و600
ميرسى روزى​


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2011)

ههههههههههههههه 600 يا مفتري هههههههههههه

نورت يا كوكو


----------



## +Sameh+ (15 أبريل 2011)

*ههههههههههه دا استاذ تنح والله*

*ميرسى يازوزو*​


----------



## نونوس14 (15 أبريل 2011)

*اكيد الاجابات هتنزل فى الملحق اللى بينزل فى يوم الجمعة ههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى روزى ع الموضوع*


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

Hero_M.G قال:


> *ههههههههههه دا استاذ تنح والله*​
> 
> 
> *ميرسى يازوزو*​


 

ههههههههه نورت يا هيرو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (16 أبريل 2011)

نونوس14 قال:


> *اكيد الاجابات هتنزل فى الملحق اللى بينزل فى يوم الجمعة ههههههههههههههههه*
> *ميرسى روزى ع الموضوع*


 

هههههههههههه ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## HaZeM KaBo (17 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه

ايه الذكاء دة انا عرفت الاجابة هههههههههه

مانا عبقرى بقى هههههههه


----------



## بايبل333 (17 أبريل 2011)

*ساااااااااااااااااهلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا              النايم دااااااااااااااااااة*


----------



## انريكي (17 أبريل 2011)

لا  هو شخص واحد بس مطبوع اكثر من مرة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

تحفة يا روزي

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

HaZeM KaBo قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الذكاء دة انا عرفت الاجابة هههههههههه
> 
> مانا عبقرى بقى هههههههه


 

ههههههههههه طب الحل فين ههههههههه

نورت الموضوع


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *ساااااااااااااااااهلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا النايم دااااااااااااااااااة*


 

هههههههههههه يا سلام علي الشطارة ههههههههه

ميرسي يا باشا


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

انريكي قال:


> لا هو شخص واحد بس مطبوع اكثر من مرة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


 

هههههههههههههه يا سلام يا سلام علي الاجابات النموذجية

نورت يا انريكي


----------



## أنجيلا (18 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
ميرسي يا قمرر​


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

نورتي يا حبي

ميرسي لمرورك


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

اجاوبك بعد العيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## روزي86 (18 أبريل 2011)

هههههههههههههه

اوك يا قمر

نورتي هههههههههه


----------

